# Best Filter for a 20g *soon to be planted*



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I will be changing my fish tank into a planted one and I want to know which filters are the best and which ones to stay away from? Do plants care? fish? or both?

I don't have anything sett up until I can find a home for my Convicts. I already bought the gravel. Will be getting the other stuff pretty soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

If you can, get a small canister filter. I like the Rena brands, but Eheim and Fluval are good as well. For the Rena I don't think the XP2 would be overkill, as you can turn down the outflow. The XP1 would be fine as well, but there is little media space. 

For the Eheim and Fluval models, someone else will have to suggest a certain filter because I don't have experience with them. 

HOB filters are ok with planted tanks, but just make sure you keep the water level up to prevent alot of surface agitation.

A canister filter would be my first suggestion, if you can get one.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A Fluval 205 would work as well. An Eheim ecco model will work. Canisters are better suited for planted tanks as all you really want from them is mechanical and occasionally chemical filtration. YOu can also keep the spraybar under the water level to prevent too much agitation. I place mine vertically with the top hole just below the water line. (You do want some agitation).


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

you could also get the smallest marinland canister i like them alot


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

A duetto would come nowhere close to adequate waterflow (most important) and filtration (second).


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Where can I find this filters at? Drs. Foster and Smith have them but they are way to big (I think) for my 20g.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

There is no such thing as too much filtration though IMO.

The XP1 and XP3 are at Drs F&S: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3602&N=2004+22777

The Eheim ECCO series is also there: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=3607&N=2004+22777

And here is the Fluval 205 (a little more than the others): http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=14633&N=2004+22777.

Any of those would be fine. 

edit: Ahh, now I see that you found them already at Drs F&S. Your lfs may carry one or 2 of them, but they will most likely be alot more pricey.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a fluval 204, 305 and a rena XP3, I use the Rena on my planted tank. From my use of the filters I would recommend the Rena, However, I have not used Ehiem, so I cannot say for them, but all I have heard is good.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What about this filter is it good size?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fluval-105-Cani...3QQihZ009QQcategoryZ46310QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

What about this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=270146726851&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

I think either one of those would be fine. The second one would be more water turnover, which is an advantage, but the first one would be fine.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

The second one is cheaper and would have greater water turnover. I'd go with it.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I will go for the second one if I don't get beat to it that is. I already got the CO2 got it new of off ebay for only $7.50. I will see if I can make it to the filter.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Well I missed the bid on the second filter and so know I have to look for another one. Should I go with the first one or look for one like the second one?

What about this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250145460061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015

Or this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250145460061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015


----------



## Triadtropz (Jun 26, 2007)

good luck with your tank!...


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Sowilu said:


> Well I missed the bid on the second filter and so know I have to look for another one. Should I go with the first one or look for one like the second one?
> 
> What about this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250145460061&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=015
> ...


I can't compare because they're both the exact same item. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Apotheosis said:


> I can't compare because they're both the exact same item. :mrgreen:



Woops! Anyways they are long gone too. I will wait until I can buy another one soon. I will be going with the Fluval though. Thanks!


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

Fluval is a great brand. You can't go wrong with Rena, Cascade (Penn Plax), Marineland, or Eheim either.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Found this one is it a good one or should I go with the ones that are outside?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hagen-Fluval-2-...ryZ46310QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anybody have one? Is it the same performace as the one outside or the same?


----------

